
Improving performance with Stackless Python - pavelbr
https://github.com/stackless-dev/stackless/wiki
======
pavelbr
This isn't mine, it's just a neat thing I found. If you don't want to download
it, you can play around with it on TIO:
[https://tio.run/##TY3BCgIxDETP7lfk2AorFm/CfkypKQa7aUnSw359d0...](https://tio.run/##TY3BCgIxDETP7lfk2AorFm/CfkypKQa7aUnSw359d0VEH8xhHgPTNntWvs1qMb0Kqg5aWxUD3XQ6clE0wdRFqXKhlcyF6xc/Hpghx2RVKBbH/j6dBK0LQwDKwMsSAIsi8PlvNgc/mhCb@8l3I27dnD8Yn5Md)

------
mattbillenstein
How does stackless work with the library ecosystem vs things like gevent?

~~~
pavelbr
I don't know about gevent, but stackless will work with any libraries in the
same way CPython does, which makes sense given it's just a fork. Native
extensions obviously won't benefit from stackless but still work with it.

Exceptions and threads don't mix well however, so using Stackless'
microthreads with code that relies on exceptions will likely lead to slowdown,
so there are a few things to be aware of.

